# JH Pre training suggestions



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Our formal hunt training won't begin until after this year's season ends. Are there some things I could be doing in the meantime? I've been trying to locate pigeons, but not have had any luck. 

I've been working on a land retrieve with mild distractions
Water retrieval of a toy still needs a lot of work
Recall is quite good even with mild distrations although not solid
"Release" only works with her ball...
She is now initiating entering the water and swimming. Not with enthusiasm yet, but showing improved confidence

Should I expose her to the sound of gun shots? At our mountain home we have an area set up for target practice that is far enough away to not be terribly loud, but can still be heard from inside the house. Or is she too young?

Gidget is 12 wks old -and super cute :0)


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would focus on obedience at that age. Sit, here, heel. Maybe a little bit of "hold" with a paint roller before she starts teething. Make retrieves very fun. You can also do them in the hallway so she has to bring it back. Keep sessions short.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, I am teaching her the basics. I just can't get over how easy they are to train. Love this breed. She has been introduced to: Sit, down, sit from down, leave it, spin (for fun), get it, fronts, and have introduced finish. Haven't introduced the sit/stay or down/stay or a formal heel yet. We're just having fun. Building drive. I am trying to learn from my mistakes with this one. 

I will look for a video I'd seen for Hold. Thank you. I'll get the rollers. Will try those in water retrieval too. I'm sure I'll need a lot of them. Yes, I want her to love to retrieve! Thank you for replying


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

If I were you I would work on obedience around the house but in the field, Just keep it to a couple tosses not many. No formal obedience at all when doing these retrieves, just tell her how great she is and make it fun like Vivian said. Keep it short. you don't want to burn out any drive she has right now, you want to make her want more and more. Doing too much just makes it become work to her. She is very young right now.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Keep in mind that one of the biggest issues in JH is delivery.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> If I were you I would work on obedience around the house but in the field, Just keep it to a couple tosses not many. No formal obedience at all when doing these retrieves, just tell her how great she is and make it fun like Vivian said. Keep it short. you don't want to burn out any drive she has right now, you want to make her want more and more. Doing too much just makes it become work to her. She is very young right now.


That's sound advice!


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you all for reminding me to slow down and enjoy. Thanks to you all I am limiting Obedience to just inside the house and front yard 5+mins daily and water retrieves when 2-3 x week when we are at the lake. 90% of the time we are building confidence in the water through play that she is initiating. Land retrieves she really enjoys. We practice in the hall and I do a "drum roll" on our hardwood floor as she's bringing the ball(toy) back. She loves the excitement in my voice and the sound of the drum roll and my high pitched voice cheering. Makes her come back really fast. If I notice that she starts to slow down I stop and leave her wanting for more. When she retrieves on the grass, she just sees my hands pound on the grass and she comes full speed. So much fun to see a puppy so excited!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

gdgli said:


> Keep in mind that one of the biggest issues in JH is delivery.


A very good point. Most Goldens will run out/swim out and get the duck and bring it back. And in JH, you can hold them on the line, so they don't need to be steady. But delivery to hand can take some work. Still, your pup is really young. I'd keep it fun right now. For sure, you can start making her return anything you throw to hand. If she drops it, say "fetch!" and encourage her to pick it up again and get your hand under it quickly so it comes to hand. It's a good habit to start from the beginning so you don't need to undo a bad habit.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Hahaha. Shows you what a newbie I am to JH. I thought delivery was their running back with it. Can definitely work on releasing in the hand. I've been working on the "release" command. 

Evenings seem to be when she has the most energy. I might use this timeframe for retrieves.


----------

